
A Simple Way to Be More Assertive (Without Being Pushy) - azuajef
https://hbr.org/2017/08/a-simple-way-to-be-more-assertive-without-being-pushy
======
howscrewedami
"When you continually interrupt me during meetings, I don’t get a chance to
voice my opinion, and I feel marginalized."

This sounds like such an unnatural and weird thing to say. How about next time
someone interrupts you, you say "Excuse me, let me finish"? What's the problem
with this approach?

